# Painful after shot....help



## flash gordo (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey guys I need some honest feedback please.  I started using BIO-TE250 from BIO-TECH Pharmacuetical of Uruguay about four weeks ago averaging 8 injections so far.  I want to know if any of you have used this particular item and if you got the desired results?  Is it legit? The reason I'm so curious is because when I administer the substance it feels very smooth and I have no trouble but the days after, the site is very sore and painful and red.  Is this normal? Please let me know of all of your experiences with this particular product!! Much appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds like you have aids


----------



## KUVinny (Mar 13, 2012)

flash gordo said:


> Hey guys I need some honest feedback please.  I started using BIO-TE250 from BIO-TECH Pharmacuetical of Uruguay about four weeks ago averaging 8 injections so far.  I want to know if any of you have used this particular item and if you got the desired results?  Is it legit? The reason I'm so curious is because when I administer the substance it feels very smooth and I have no trouble but the days after, the site is very sore and painful and red.  Is this normal? Please let me know of all of your experiences with this particular product!! Much appreciated!! Thank you!!



That's it, I am just going to say it...

UTFSE!


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 13, 2012)

Where are you pinning, and with what gauge and length?


----------



## zacthemac (Mar 13, 2012)

I've used it but I had almost no pain whatsoever afterwards.


----------



## flash gordo (Mar 13, 2012)

come on man, let's be real. thanks


----------



## cmtz429 (Mar 13, 2012)

I feel itchy in the injection site right after. The pain could be your body is trying to reject the roid. Or maybe it is a fake.


----------



## flash gordo (Mar 13, 2012)

i'm pinning my thigh with 25 guage, 1 inch long


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 13, 2012)

It could be that you have a alergic reaction to the particular oil they use. 
I use 1in 25 gu also with thighs and have never had that kind of reaction but some people do.
I have not used that brand though.


----------



## adwal99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with the aids comment


----------



## Dath (Mar 13, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> It could be that you have a alergic reaction to the particular oil they use.
> I use 1in 25 gu also with thighs and have never had that kind of reaction but some people do.
> I have not used that brand though.



^^^agreed And do the same exact pin.
Is it sore deeper in the muscle, or more towards te top? It's red but is it warm to the touch.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like it's dirty or what they mixed it with? I had same thing happen before. I always pin test w/ 23 by 1.5 in gluts only. If it's warm like Dath mentioned, toss it and go to Dr ASAP and get antibiotics brother


----------



## a-roid (Mar 14, 2012)

I've had many painful injections, and where the site has swollen up and turned beat red. Its always cleared up though, i would wait about a week, if your still feeling pain, go see a doc.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 14, 2012)

Make sure you're keeping steady as hell and going deep enough. I bury my 1", mine would get red from injecting too shallow and would hurt like a bitch too.


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 15, 2012)

itchy and swollen is not a good sign bro...

it's one thing to have some muscle pain but if it's swelling up visibly or getting hot you probably have dirty gear and one of those times the infection will take hold and start spreading


If you intend to keep using that gear I would take just the needle part of a syringe and stick it through the stopper and leave the tip in the air pocket inside the vial (not in the oil, this allows it to vent without the oil shooting out), stick the vial in the oven at 250 degrees for 45 minutes and it will now be sterile just in case. You could also order syringe filters and new vials, transfer to the new vial through the filter and it'll be ok


----------



## smellycatt (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah I'm using it right now. Lot of swelling and pain for about 4 days afterward (even feels warm) , but clears up. Might try the oven trick today.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 9, 2012)

a-roid said:


> I've had many painful injections, and where the site has swollen up and turned beat red. Its always cleared up though, i would wait about a week, if your still feeling pain, go see a doc.



Me too and it gets hot. Always clears up


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sounds like why i only buy human grade products.... I like knowing its clean and what is on the label is what is in the vial.


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 9, 2012)

It aint the gauge of the needle or how deep you are going - it is what you are injecting.

Three options: bacteria, contaminants, or high solvent (alcohol, etc) content... neither of which is good. 

Toss it... I got a knot in my quad, squatted heavy, tore the knotted quad (right at the knot)... just not worth it.


----------



## Z499 (Sep 9, 2012)

I hurt too after I pin for a couple if days but then again I'm pinning virgin tissue


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 9, 2012)

I pinned my left quad for the second time now in a forever. Last time it got sore as hell. This time with better technique I have no more soreness than I have in my right quad. I would go as far as saying it feels almost like nothing happened. So aside from very unsteady hands I'd have to say any extreme pain even in virgin muscle is due to gear less than ideal assuming technique was good.


----------



## mustang_00 (Sep 10, 2012)

does it have EO in it?? Do you know what carrier oil is used? CSO and me don't get a long!!! it's funny that people say you can't be allergic to them.


----------



## SFW (Sep 10, 2012)

Try rubbing your vag in a counter clockwise motion. Hope that helps.


----------

